# My puppy Karlee at 6 months old. Black mouth cur maybe?



## Garciam38 (May 9, 2013)

She is a rescue from the San Antonio Humane society and was listed as a shepherd mix. What do you think?


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

she is gorgeous, I can see great dane, beautiful puppy. lol.


----------



## Garciam38 (May 9, 2013)

Here is another picture of her


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

That's exactly what black mouth curs look like. Let me guess, she was listed as a "shepherd mix", wasn't she?


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I definitely see Black Mouth Cur.


----------



## Garciam38 (May 9, 2013)

Amaryllis said:


> That's exactly what black mouth curs look like. Let me guess, she was listed as a "shepherd mix", wasn't she?


You are right! Shepherd mix was what she was listed as. I took her to the vet and she said she looked like a black mouth cur. At the time I had no idea what the breed was. She is the best dog I have ever had.


----------



## MLeiler (Jan 31, 2011)

How much does she weigh? Her face does look great daney to me. She does look like BMC but a lot of crosses do (I do not mean that in a negative way). My mom's show weimaraner accidently got impregnated by a brindle pit bull (not one of my dogs...I kept out of that). She ended up falling in love with one of the puppies (a fawn) who looked a heck of a lot like your dog. Even as an adult he looked identical to a black mouth cur even though we knew he came from a ch weimaraner! Not saying your dog is a weim/pit cross or that she isnt a real cur but just saying the characteristics of the BMC can pop up in mixes. I would have bet my mom's dog was one (his temperament was 100% with everything we read about the breed as well). Whatever she is I am sure she will be an amazing girl. My mom loved her bmc look alike more than any dog she has ever had.


----------



## Garciam38 (May 9, 2013)

MLeiler said:


> How much does she weigh? Her face does look great daney to me. She does look like BMC but a lot of crosses do (I do not mean that in a negative way). My mom's show weimaraner accidently got impregnated by a brindle pit bull (not one of my dogs...I kept out of that). She ended up falling in love with one of the puppies (a fawn) who looked a heck of a lot like your dog. Even as an adult he looked identical to a black mouth cur even though we knew he came from a ch weimaraner! Not saying your dog is a weim/pit cross or that she isnt a real cur but just saying the characteristics of the BMC can pop up in mixes. I would have bet my mom's dog was one (his temperament was 100% with everything we read about the breed as well). Whatever she is I am sure she will be an amazing girl. My mom loved her bmc look alike more than any dog she has ever had.


Right now she weighs about 48 lbs and is 6 1/2 months old. I thought she looked kind of like a pitbull when I first saw her but once I took her to the vet she said she didn't see any pitbull in her. She definitely has the temperament of a BMC and like your mom I love her more than any other dog I have had. She and I went through a lot when she had parvo and was in the hospital for a week. This was only two days after I adopted her and the humane society didn't help me at all with the cost of treatment. They said I could take her back and get another dog but they would put her down. So a $99 puppy turned into a 1,800 puppy. But it was worth it, she is attached to me like no other. Thank you for the response!


----------



## Rebecca49 (Sep 9, 2013)

Is the roof of her mouth also black? I thought I had a rhodesian mix until recently when someone said she might be black mouth cur now.. she is aging so her face is changing from red to white. 
What do you mean by she has the personality of BMC? Is she socialized? like other dogs? 
My girl is 8 or so and she just could care less for other dogs, and we adopted a shih tzu (family needed someone to care for him as they didn't have the space/time for him after a move to another state). She has never cared to play with other animals at all. She was 4 when she came to me. 
And like you- she is attached to me like no other


----------

